# clinics abroad



## joru (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello everyone 

Has anyone went abroad to have fertility treatment and if so:

Where did you go?
How much did it cost?
How quick did everything happen, as in from the first call to treatment being carried out etc?
Would you recommend it?

I hope someone can help with these questions 

Thank you 

Ruth x


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Have a look here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,119.0.html


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

There's a really good abroadies thread on here that you could check out.

We had our last treatment in Barbados. Was about three months from first inquiring to being on the flight over there. We couldn't fault a thing and are saving to go again in June.

Costs about £5000 for your treatment, two week stay in hotel, flights, transport back and forth to clinic. The only thing extra was the drugs and your holiday insurance.

Please p.m. me if you want further info.

Good luck

Love Emmak


----------

